# Small ammo same hold



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Ok guys I had a question on weather the pouch hold I use in my last video works for smaller ammo .. here is what I came up with .. hope it helps someone .. thanks for looking! 




Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great video did you start out shooting the way you shoot now? I’m going to exaggerate this theory a little, but the way you shoot,you could theoretically use a pouch half the size of your ammo your videos are very informative. Thanks for posting


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

This should surely help someone and I agree with +Tag on his theory

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

As always awesome shooting!

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome shootn buddy!!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks guys ... I also do shoot with smaller pouches .. some as.thin as a 1/4 inch ... I shoot 5/8 marbles with a 1/2 inch pouch .. even 3/8 ... but I prefer to be able to adapt and shoot different size ammo with same pouch  .. when I started I always held the pouch .. I switched on over when I seen the benifit of it! Once you get the feel for it .. you get faster rapidly! Appreciate the support guys!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Very informative post


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Tag said:


> Very informative post


Thank u my friend

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

I have some questions, do you change the way you hold it when shooting pfs? Or is the tweak not necessary at all when shooting pfs?


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

tastetickles said:


> I have some questions, do you change the way you hold it when shooting pfs? Or is the tweak not necessary at all when shooting pfs?


Good question! I show in this video.at the end .. I hold the same ! 



 .. thanks pal

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> tastetickles said:
> 
> 
> > I have some questions, do you change the way you hold it when shooting pfs? Or is the tweak not necessary at all when shooting pfs?
> ...


Oh OK thanks. I should pay more attention.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

tastetickles said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> > tastetickles said:
> ...


No problem bud!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

